# My first walking stick and copper flower top



## DiamondCactus (Sep 3, 2013)

I made this one for my wife. I am not totally done yet but very close.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

She should love that one!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Rad said:


> Cool!


And I'll add "Way" as in "Way cool!"


----------



## AAAndrew (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

That's lovely and artistic! Nice job.


----------

